# ONDE GRAVITAZIONALI



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2016)

m'inquietanoView attachment 11338View attachment 11339View attachment 11340View attachment 11341View attachment 11342


----------



## passante (19 Febbraio 2016)

che bellezza, eh?

(grazie)


----------

